# Diamond?



## ire mark (Sep 4, 2011)

Hello
I recently found some birds like this at a local farmers market,,,The Lady who sold them to me only knew them to be Diamond Pigeons,, I don't seem to be able find out anything more about this marking. 
they do have a band, CRC 2011,, and a number 1403, etc,,, I don't seem to be able to look up bands either. 
I'm in St. Louis mo.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

I know doves more than pigeons--but gotta comment that that is a really beautiful pigeon. (though I sadly don't know anything about the marking.)


----------



## Henk69 (Feb 25, 2010)

Don't they call this bellneck?


----------



## ire mark (Sep 4, 2011)

Henk69 said:


> Don't they call this bellneck?


Bellneck,,, yes, that's the hint I needed,,,


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

A picture of the whole bird would help


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

from the head shot looks like a bermingham roller to me..


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Pretty hard to differentiate any breed from a photo but as horseart4u has said it does look to be a birmingham


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

CRC= Canadian Roller Club*???*


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

That is a birmingham roller. I don't know where "diamond" came from. The marking is called bellneck although it isn't supposed to extend into the back. It's almost a heart pattern as well but not quite.


----------



## ire mark (Sep 4, 2011)

The Lady at the farmer's market said 'Diamond"... When I went out to the loft this morning,, one had escaped ,and was waiting at the door to get in. I figured even though I've only had them a week,, maybe I'd let them out , in the yard,,, 3 of them flew around for awhile and then went back in,, I caught em, and took em about 200 feet away,,, kind of around a corner,,, they flew around some more , and went back in again.. 2 flew off. maybe they figured birmingham aint that far,,


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

These are rollers not homers, you shouldn't be doing that with them. No need to take them away from the loft, they need more time to settle in


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

How long have you had them? They need to be locked up for a month, feed call trained and trap trained preferably.


----------



## ire mark (Sep 4, 2011)

MaryOfExeter said:


> How long have you had them? They need to be locked up for a month, feed call trained and trap trained preferably.


yeah, I have usually been doing 2 weeks,, or so,, 3 out of 5,, I've done worse ,, the 2 that flew away, had actually been sitting on top of the loft when I walked away,,,I saw a hawk in the yard later, so maybe it spooked them,,,the others all had trapped


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Yeah hawks will definitely cause a problem. Especially for rollers as they aren't very good at finding their way home. I've had them get out of sight of the loft (just up the road a tad behind some trees...I could stand by the mailbox and see the bird clearly) and get lost.  But you gotta love them anyways, LOL.
Did you let them out hungry? That usually helps. Especially the first time. Give them enough time to come out and look around, then call them back in to eat.


----------



## ire mark (Sep 4, 2011)

I let them out hungry, with my other birds,, which circle and fly for hours, and I often take on my bike a mile or so away for a toss. i had sent them out for a 20 mile flight the other day,, and lost one


----------

